# positemp



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

had my first really tuff positemp replacement today
hard water she didn't want to budge!
used the genuine moen puller which proceeded to just chew the plastic ears of the cartridge
looks like the puller dosent seat fully on the cartridge time for a little work with a grinder
anyone else experience this problem?
I have since picked up another style puller looks to be some kind of black composite plastic not sure how well that will hold up
WP-TW5 is the model number anyone have experience with this
or any other tips to make our job easier


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

A small hammer and chisel or flat head, if it's really stuck. 

When trying to remove that cartridge, the name of the game is to imager it to rotate 90* in either direction, and then pull.

If they don't budge at all, the rubber has swollen and won't slide past the ports in the valve body. If you try and force it too much, the rubber tears and slides into the ports of the body. 
To avoid that, I'll gently break away plastic from the front of the cartridge ntil I can slide the spool out of the plastic sleeve. Then I use just a hacksaw blade to make a cut through the length of the cartridge. Tap a flat head in between the valve body and the cartridge and collapse it over on itself. 
When the rubber shreds it can be a real pain to get out


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Replace it with a symmons and be a hero


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Moen tech support says predrill 3" screws into it and pull like hell-I use vice grips on the stem and and a screwdriver against the body left and right sides to get it wiggling and it will come out.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Replace it with a symmons and be a hero


Up yours.. replace with a MOENTROL and be a real hero...


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks for the responses 
I tried to rotate it problem seems to be the moen puller has 2 very short very sharp ears which just tore up the plastic cartridge
was trying to post a picture 
what I was really hoping for was some insight into what other tools or methods you have found to be effective


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Moen tech support says predrill 3" screws into it and pull like hell-I use vice grips on the stem and and a screwdriver against the body left and right sides to get it wiggling and it will come out.


Or drill the screws in on both sides, then back it out to cut off the point and reinsert the screws til hits the rear wall of faucet, at that point, the cartridge should break loose.. lube the hell out of the replacement cartridge. .. or replace it with..


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

You need a Ona brand puller @ $ 45.00 at plumbing supply.

To use it on a positemp you will need a 1 1/4" galv. coupler and close nipple.

PM with contact info if you want more info.

wookie


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I drill the stem out then I have a drill bit that is just a hair smaller than the valve body. Just have to go far enough to reach the rubber on the sides. Once those are out of the way the old cartridge just falls out. Then I'll blast the water for a few seconds to clear out and debris from the valve body.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Or drill the screws in on both sides, then back it out to cut off the point and reinsert the screws til hits the rear wall of faucet, at that point, the cartridge should break loose.. lube the hell out of the replacement cartridge. .. or replace it with..


 I bet it will come out the back of the valve anyway before it pushes the stem out. Especially if young pipe hopper has an 18v impact. I've never had one I couldn't get with just a vice grips and a flat screwdriver.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> I bet it will come out the back of the valve anyway before it pushes the stem out. Especially if young pipe hopper has an 18v impact. I've never had one I couldn't get with just a vice grips and a flat screwdriver.


True that, I havnt done it, I learned from someone here... same goes for wooden dowel on series 1200 cartridge. . Never broke out the back of faucet..


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*posi temp*

wow! you guys have had some real heartaches with those things
and I'm complaining????
thanks for the advice
a couple things come up
can you imagine being in the research tech dept at moen trying to solve this problem sounds like a neat job to me
and I appreciate the lead on the ONA puller 
so for the flat rate guys......how do you quote a job like that???
x dollars for a simple replacement how would you know or price things when they don't come out?


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

They still only take 15 minutes longer when stuck.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

kiddplum said:


> wow! you guys have had some real heartaches with those things
> and I'm complaining????
> thanks for the advice
> a couple things come up
> ...


With flat rate you make a lot more than hourly on 90% of the jobs which pays for the occasional pita job. I have never lost money with flat rate, usually always make double what I would have with hourly.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

kiddplum said:


> wow! you guys have had some real heartaches with those things
> and I'm complaining????
> thanks for the advice
> a couple things come up
> ...




Onapuller is the ****, also you can't charge more for that, flat rate you take the good with the bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

You used the wrong puller 1st of all. Second it needs to be busted out chiseled out cut out. Just get at it no half measures. Don't damage the valve body. Seriously it's a pita but really only takes 15 minutes or so WHEN you decide to get the f....ING thing out. This bit of knowledge made life easier then I bought the proper puller and haven't had to bust one out again.


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's how I got one out recently after the stem broke off with the handle. I'm sure you guys know what the tool is really for, though. ;-)


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

760GWS that's a great reply! thanks for the picture love to see the creative thinking that comes up when we run into a tuff situation
I have the tool got it when it first came out I am a sucker for all the new tools and gadgets however I have found I don't use that tool as often as I thought still turn to the old trusty ridged telescoping basin wrench


----------

